
Calling bullshit on ‘Apple is really bad at design’ - antonsten
https://antonsten.com/appledesign/
======
drosan
> I guess the ‘courage’ statement kinda makes more sense now?

iPhone 7 wasn't the first phone without said 3.5mm jack; several vendors
released android phones without it before Apple even rumored their
potatophone7.

